# Stud Housing Design



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm considering having my own stud and am wondering where people got their pens from.

I've seen lots of 'flat pack' ones, does anyone know if they're any good?

I know some people have a local joiner construct then but this seems an expensive option.

I'm looking for enough space for one male and one female (a double run sort of thing). 

I'm not really sure where to start so any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

So much choice, Alison, it's bewildering  Like most people, you'll probably want something that offers as much space as possible and I think that, for the most part, there's always a trade off of space -v- quality. When it comes to how much you can spend. In the past I've had Bransby Bunny and Lindee-Lu houses/runs and the quality is second to none (unfortunately for me I had to sell them; they would have lasted me a lifetime) but they're terribly, terribly expensive but beautifully made. You don't get a lot of space for your money unless you can part with mega-bucks.

At the other end of the spectrum I've owned a couple of the smaller, 'half houses' (where the little house part itself is raised off the ground at about waist height) with the run attached. They really are, in my honest opinion, nowhere near spacious enough for cats to reside in; particularly a stud cat. They tend to 6'x3' or 6'x4'. You can pick them up very cheaply on ebay. The 'better' manufacturers also make them.

Several years ago I had a carpenter make two large houses/runs. He made a fantastic job but worked out, price wise, not far short of Bransby/Lindee-Lu.

At the moment, we have two very large houses/runs from a company called Duchy Farm Kennels (they're on-line) and I've found them a good, mid-price compromise. The quality is good, the build sturdy and you get a lot of space for your money.

I think the most important thing to bear in mind is all the hidden extras - the cost of a concrete base (if you need one; we decided to tile ours as it's so much easier to clean); perspex panels to keep the rain out; electrics (horrendous cost); heaters; lights.. the list goes on... all of those things actually cost us a whole lot more than the houses/runs themselves.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, Alison, I meant add... the flat pack ones are okay'ish, but I wouldn't think in terms of them lasting too many years. I've owned a couple of the cheaper types (when I used to do some foster work) and a lot depends on how you prepare for them. The timber isn't the sturdiest and tends not to be tanalised. Without excellent drainge on the base (such as a sllight slope on the base), really good weather protection and continual maintence the timber rots very easily. They also tend to come with the somewhat 'floppy', ungalvanised lighter gauge wire mesh which russt and doesn't last too many years.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What I found best and biggest is to buy a shed, about £200 8x6ft and add a run onto it, about £100 6ft long.

as most cat houses are tiny for £300-1000! So thats what Ive done And am doing


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've checked out Duchy Farm Kennels, they have a very limited choice, unless they make to customers' specifics? Looks like good quality though :thumbup:

I'm looking for the balance of quality and value for money, medium sized but big enough that i can get in etc. Tiny ones i think are cruel.

I don't think electric is an option for me, i was going to just have battery powered lights and oil heaters.

I would consider a shed but wouldn't know where to get the 'run part' to add onto it, then how does it attach? Suppose getting a shed is easy enough!!

Hmmm, i have a lot of thinking to do!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Its really easy, go on ebay loadds of them make it, thats where I got mine from and it just attaches on the front with nails/scews, looks really good, obviously have a door on the front!

itll be massive and warm not like those tiny things!

Shed: (where mines coming from)
Wooden Sheds, Apex Sheds,Tongue and Groove Sheds, Overlap Sheds - Free* Delivery | GardenBuildingsDirect

and the run someone could do for you for about £70, mine was 4x6 and that was made for me on ebay for £70.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> and the run someone could do for you for about £70, mine was 4x6 and that was made for me on ebay for £70.


Hope you don't mind me asking but who off ebay did you get the run off, I looking to get Tia a run made up


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Duchy Farm are pretty good value compared to other current manufacturers I looked at. They do, or at least used to, make to customers' own spec as they did for us a few years ago.

I honestly think you might struggle though with battery powered lights (I know I did until we managed to get the elecrtician in). Sorry, I know I sound like I'm picking your plans to pieces here, that's not my intention honestly! But I don't think oil fired heaters are a good idea as regards fumes and ventilation. 

In my experience, the 'house' part of a cattery needs to be insulated to keep in warmth and lined with a washable facing (such as white faced hardboard) especially in a stud house. 

I know I perhaps sound a little OTT but if you find yourself with a stud who sprays (and the reality is that most do) and cannot be brought indoors, keeping a boy outdoors demands a lot of your time in terms of contact with you, cleaning, feeding, etc and that's not easy in winter months when it's freezing cold and dark by 4pm. All the 'extras' I've mentioned that seem like unnecessary luxuries, you soon realise become absolutely essential to make life comfortable enough for him and much easier for you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but who off ebay did you get the run off, I looking to get Tia a run made up


ill have to have a look as it was about a year ago!! but if you just type it in loads come up and nearly all of them say will make yo measure! Oh it was just the run though still gota buy a house!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ill have to have a look as it was about a year ago!! but if you just type it in loads come up and nearly all of them say will make yo measure! Oh it was just the run though still gota buy a house!


Ok thanks, have had a look on ebay but they just do the panels, my brothers a carpenter mind see if he can knock me one up, thinking of just having the run off the side or house with a cat flap from back door, so Tia can pop in and out for some fresh air


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Ok thanks, have had a look on ebay but they just do the panels, my brothers a carpenter mind see if he can knock me one up, thinking of just having the run off the side or house with a cat flap from back door, so Tia can pop in and out for some fresh air


I like those have seen a few of them they all look really good! :laugh:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

TB i'm impressed with that website BUT they would need to be customised inside to be suitable.

I'm guessing the run would attach to the shed on the side where there isn't the door? I'm guessing via catflap?

I still have a lot to consider. I'm currently working on the garden, sizing it up, improving the fencing and working out what size of shed i can accomodate. 

To be continued...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

No just on the front where the door is, or on the side based on your garden, door can be left open in summer, we are going to cut the actualy door in half like a stable door & also place a cat like flap (they dont know how to use one) then door on the run so you can get in.

then inside cat trees, kennel with blankies & nice warm bed inside, lights (great push touch ones we use battery operated) more cat trees! then on the side this guy does shelving type things for cats, been planning it for about 2years, will get it soon lol!! :laugh:

also the run will be covered the top like a pitch roof and outside cat trees and more shevling type thingys and a log of wood!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> No just on the front where the door is, or on the side based on your garden, door can be left open in summer, we are going to cut the actualy door in half like a stable door & also place a cat like flap (they dont know how to use one) then door on the run so you can get in.
> 
> then inside cat trees, kennel with blankies & nice warm bed inside, lights (great push touch ones we use battery operated) more cat trees! then on the side this guy does shelving type things for cats, been planning it for about 2years, will get it soon lol!! :laugh:
> 
> also the run will be covered the top like a pitch roof and outside cat trees and more shevling type thingys and a log of wood!


I don't see how it would work with the run attached to the side where the door is, that means you would have to have a door on the run, then open the shed door to get inside!! 2 doors to open hmm...
I wasn't going to have a door on the run part at all.

Although you were going to cover your run, rain doesn't always fall vertically so any cat trees would be ruined within weeks! (unless they are made of wood).

I'm planning to have a large shed and a smaller run area. I want my indoor part to be very well organised.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I dont get what you mean about the doors, thats what we did with our last one and it looked really good??

Yes the outside cat trees are outside ones


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol I dont get what you mean about the doors, thats what we did with our last one and it looked really good??
> 
> Yes the outside cat trees are outside ones


I mean the only way into the stud house would be through the run, i wouldn't want that.

Once i've sorted the garden out i will then consider the situation.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahhh got ya, well yeah you could do one on the side then and a cat flap,. you can get a porch put onto the run door, only cost a extra £20


----------

